# DirectX Problem.



## alexfitzy (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay. I'm completely new to this sort of stuff, so please have patience haha.

I've installed a game (Virtua Tennis 4 to be precise) and when I try to run the game I get the error:



> No Supported Audio Device Found.


I've been told that to fix it, I have to install this DirectX file on the .iso. When I try to install it I get another error, saying this:










Help, PLEASE!


----------



## alexfitzy (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Test you DirectX by going to Start/Search and type *dxdiag* and press enter. This will tell you the DirectX version you have. The game requires DirectX 9. Test your Audio in the program. Post results.


----------



## alexfitzy (Jul 19, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> Test you DirectX by going to Start/Search and type *dxdiag* and press enter. This will tell you the DirectX version you have. The game requires DirectX 9. Test your Audio in the program. Post results.


Says i'm running DirectX 11.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

OK - does the audio test work properly in dxdiag?


----------



## alexfitzy (Jul 19, 2011)

cluberti said:


> OK - does the audio test work properly in dxdiag?


Erm. I'm not sure.

Could you guide me through? This is a screen-sharing link. 
https://join.me/383-449-847
Let me know in the chat when you've joined.


----------



## alexfitzy (Jul 19, 2011)

...or not.


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry, work for a living. Simply run dxdiag, go to the sound 1 and sound 2 tabs, and run each test. Assuming they come back no issues found, then the problem wouldn't be with your drivers or directx, at least.


----------



## alexfitzy (Jul 19, 2011)

cluberti said:


> Sorry, work for a living. Simply run dxdiag, go to the sound 1 and sound 2 tabs, and run each test. Assuming they come back no issues found, then the problem wouldn't be with your drivers or directx, at least.













Thats that i got.


----------



## alexfitzy (Jul 19, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sound test looks fine.
Time to tell us your hardware and /or brand name pc model number.


----------

